# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Short But A Good Site

## impulse

This site has around 130 verb conjugations at each form with audio.  I wish it had more verbs but IMO it is still a good site as is. Enjoy.  ::   Conjugate Russian Verbs - Russian verb conjugation with audio and examples

----------

